# Female Betta: Obese? Egg Bound? What?



## kjinxx2 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll make this short and sweet, I keep my female betta in a 14 gallon tank with 3 male swordtails and 3 catfish (they all seem to get along fine, no fighting). However since adding the extra fish my female has decided to eat everything in site... pellets, flakes (for the swordtails), etc. There is nothing she won't eat... as a result (I think?) she has developed a huge belly. 

http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/Kjinxx2/Lorraine - Female Betta Fish/

That's a photobucket album of a bunch of pictures I snapped, there are crappy pictures and some good ones but I left them all incase someone found something useful.

There is an evident white thing at her vent, if that means anything. She is also defecating on a normal basis.

If it is obesity, should I remove her from the tank while I feed the other fish and simply give her a few pellets a day?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I'd Say yes, and when you feed them, cup her so she wont nom them. Give her her own food in that time and bob her til theyre done. Idk if its the right species, but some fish are nocturnal eaters and will easy when dark, so make the tank dark and shut off the lights for am hour after shes nommed her last pellet and feed them.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry For so many odd words and spelling errors,I'm on my phone and it hates me :,c


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

Safest option would be to feed the other fish, especially your catfish's Just before ligfhts out, drop their sinking food in, turn the light off.

Once its sunk your betta has less chance of finding it from the bottom than she would have if it was floating food.

Personally I find Swordtails tend to be a tad nippy and aggressive towards Bettas.


----------



## kjinxx2 (Feb 24, 2011)

karlhague said:


> Safest option would be to feed the other fish, especially your catfish's Just before ligfhts out, drop their sinking food in, turn the light off.
> 
> Once its sunk your betta has less chance of finding it from the bottom than she would have if it was floating food.
> 
> Personally I find Swordtails tend to be a tad nippy and aggressive towards Bettas.


I must have lucked out with this batch, they stick to their school and don't nip at all!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can also put her in a breeding box at feeding time so she won't hog all the food.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

She is eggy but also really fat. Fat isn't good for fish just as it isn't good for all other species. I would advise cupping her while you feed the other fish.


----------

